# Horror toys



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, there was Encredible Edibles GROSSeries maker, which was an edible variety on Creepy Crawlers, which had different molds. The original had things like scream cheese, chicken poodle soup, etc.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> When I was a kid, I remember playing with horror related toys. Here are some examples:
> 
> MonstervFace: A lifesize skull with holes so you could attatch things likes screws and stuff. Think of it as a scary Mr. Potato Head.
> 
> ...


I had this game! And a different one where it was a mansion and you had to get out without being seen by the ghosts and it's all I ever wanted to play... Unfortunately, after looking on google I still can't find the one I had  But it makes me think that all these things are the reason why I am such a Halloweenaholic today! lol


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Ps, Monster Face had these doysticks that worked the eyes and mouth. I'm sure it'd be good in a haunt, especially if you could rig the inner workings to move on it's own and sync it to speech. You had thr same game I was talking about? I know whatcha mean about being a Halloweenaholic. They don't make stuff like that now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I scared the heck out of my cousin using 'Monster Face' in the darkness. All she saw were eyes and teeth...

I don't remember that magnetized game (sounds very cool), but I had Dracula and Frankenstein boardgames, as well as _Atmosfear_ (the original, on VHS).

I have to agree that horror toys were generally more imaginative years ago (there are exceptions, of course). Growing up, some of my favorites were _Boglins_, _Mad Scientist_, _Monster in My Pocket_, and _Madballs_, among others. 

_Creepy Crawlers_ still make a comeback every now and then. The _Doctor Dreadful_ line is around again, too


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I remember this awesome toy my folks gave me one year. It was a small (very small) vat that you filled with water and put a special powder in. Then you had a little tiny skeleton that you put this green "clay" on in the shape of whatever you wanted, add some little eyes and throw it in the vat. I used to love watching the flesh melt off those monsters I made and just be left with the skeleton. It never got old to me. I have no idea what it was called though. I'm sure it's a very simple chemical reaction that I never educated myself on, but when I was 10 I was very impressed!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

boobear said:


> I used to love watching the flesh melt off those monsters I made and just be left with the skeleton. It never got old to me. I have no idea what it was called though. I'm sure it's a very simple chemical reaction that I never educated myself on, but when I was 10 I was very impressed!


Same here That was the _Mad Scientist_ 'Monster Lab'. Here's a link to it (don't get your hopes up, as it is already sold): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677200523+


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I had something called Mr. Creepy's Magic. It was a horror themed magic set. My cousin had a toy that taught about mummification. Ever heard of Cuponk? It's a game that comes with a cup, 2 pingpong like balls, an accessory, like a ramp or backboard, and a deck of trick cards. Thyou draw a card and try to do the trick in a certain amount of tries. If u can't, someone tries to 1up you. There are zombie and monster themed sets.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My brother had a tv game system that showed a scene of a haunted house and ghosts came popping up and you shoot them with the attached gun. I know the game was called Pops Ghostly but what is the system for it called???? We also had a cartridge for it of an alley and bad guys pop up and you shoot them but had to be careful of innocent bystanders. It had something to do with police. Had alot of fun with that one and I know it is still somewhere at mom's so we'll have to do some digging


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Same here That was the _Mad Scientist_ 'Monster Lab'. Here's a link to it (don't get your hopes up, as it is already sold): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110677200523+


Oh my gosh! That's the one! I haven't seen it in ages and of course, I still want to make a monster and play! Thanks for that. You know, I've always been a girlie girl and I know society always said girls don't like that kind of stuff, but I would haul that around to all my girlfriends' house and they all liked it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadna said:


> My brother had a tv game system that showed a scene of a haunted house and ghosts came popping up and you shoot them with the attached gun. I know the game was called Pops Ghostly but what is the system for it called???? We also had a cartridge for it of an alley and bad guys pop up and you shoot them but had to be careful of innocent bystanders. It had something to do with police. Had alot of fun with that one and I know it is still somewhere at mom's so we'll have to do some digging


I don't think that I ever saw that one before. Sounds intriguing



boobear said:


> Oh my gosh! That's the one! I haven't seen it in ages and of course, I still want to make a monster and play! Thanks for that. You know, I've always been a girlie girl and I know society always said girls don't like that kind of stuff, but I would haul that around to all my girlfriends' house and they all liked it.


You're welcome, boobear. See, society isn't _always_ right...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Halloween toys are the best! I was a child of the 80s so I had a bunch of fun gross stuff. In fact I still own an entire room thats filled with all my toys on display. I have/had He-Man with Castle Grayskull, Snake Mountain, The Slime Pit and tons of guys, I collected Monsters in My Pocket (Little 2 inch movie monster figures), Diener Movie Monster figures, Garbage Pail Kids, Mad Balls, Boglins, Ghostbuster Toys as well as the 3D Ghostbusters Board Game, Fear Street and Goosebumps books, Munsters and Addams Family Cars, Beetlejuice action figures and anything else thats cool and creepy! I love the Aurora Monster models as well. What a great thread!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Halloween Hotwheels*

This is a great thread! I have a halloween hot wheels collection.
It has matchbox, johnny lightning, hot wheels, he- man, horror.
Check out the photo album in my profile. Let me know what you think and if i am missing anything!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I didnt really get Monster toys. I think they were hard to come by or I didnt know anybetter. Oh well. I still laugh at the Monster High dolls. I kept thinking where were thoses when I was a little girl? I want them all! HHAAHAHA


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

First, my dad showed me a toy/game that he had. It was a purple tower with scary pictures on the playfield side. You have a pinball, which represents your man. You put it on thee stairs, which move, makngte ball, "climb". There are magnets in the tower, which guides the ball. You guide th ball up the towr toward this door. If you hit an enimy, you fall to the bottom to strt over. Thee top door is te exit, and the win. Second; there's a new spooky game out called Johnny the Skull. The skull projects ghosts and swivels. Youhave to shoot th ghosts. Cupok,a cup and ball game, has cus w/spooky desgns. Coud hi revamp the spooky toy craze?


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

After reading everyone's responses - I have concluded toys were way better without the marvel of technology.

Something I have always wanted were the "Aurora Monster" models. Polar Lights reissued them several years back - and I missed out again. I really need to get with it and find these and get them built.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok I'm dating myself lol but I remember playing with my Vincent Price shrunken head play set! Making your own shrunken head from an apple lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkManDustin;1391945\ said:


> Second; there's a new spooky game out called Johnny the Skull. The skull projects ghosts and swivels. Youhave to shoot th ghosts. Cupok,a cup and ball game, has cus w/spooky desgns. Coud hi revamp the spooky toy craze?


I saw that game the other month at Toys R Us; looks interesting, to say the least I wish that more creepy toys would be made (and that NECA would _finally_ get around to releasing the Freddy marionette that they've been taunting everyone with for over 2 years).


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Still working up the patience to set this up at least ONE time


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

great thread...anyone ever have these?? you would have to be old like me!!















I wish I'd have saved things from when I was young...other girls wanted Barbie and I wanted monsters! lol


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Back in the 90's someone came out with a board game that was, if I remember, a Haunted mansion setup. Not Disney's mansion but just a big house of some kind. I think batteries were required because it was literally a 3D setup, kind of like "Mall Madness" but w/o the fake credit card machine. Does this game ring anyone's bell? I've been searching for it


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember all of these:






We played A LOT of board games growing up!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Back in the 90's someone came out with a board game that was, if I remember, a Haunted mansion setup. Not Disney's mansion but just a big house of some kind. I think batteries were required because it was literally a 3D setup, kind of like "Mall Madness" but w/o the fake credit card machine. Does this game ring anyone's bell? I've been searching for it


I remember that, I got it for the kids..but I can't recall the exact name of it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Grimsley said:


> Ok I'm dating myself lol but I remember playing with my Vincent Price shrunken head play set! Making your own shrunken head from an apple lol


haha, we had that also!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I remember a haunted house game,but not the name. Has anyone played Spooky Tales? Ps, how do you make that with an apple?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember peeling the apple and cutting little slits for eyes mouth and nose, then you had to let it dry..it shrinks up and looks like a little face


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kelloween, most of those games are new to me; I've only seen the Vincent Price 'shrunken head' one, and just in pictures. Even being in my thirties, I guess that I am still somewhat of a young'un

Funny thing is, all of those '80s toys made a comeback for a bit.

Here is something new that caught my eye immediately, a NECA headcrab plush from the _Half-Life_ game series:


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never seen any of this stuff, but then I'm just a poor Canadian.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Kelloween, most of those games are new to me; I've only seen the Vincent Price 'shrunken head' one, and just in pictures. Even being in my thirties, I guess that I am still somewhat of a young'un
> 
> Funny thing is, all of those '80s toys made a comeback for a bit.
> 
> ...


ewwww, hes ugly and I don't even know what he is!!

yeh, Garth..you are still a young'un..lol.......we didn't have all the things kids have now and we played board games all the time...I still remember asking for a ouija board game and my parents got me Mystery date instead and pouting for a week!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

My first Horror related toy was the Weebles Haunted House. Still available on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Vtg-19...t=Vintage_Antique_Toys_US&hash=item19d6b0f9d8


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I would kill to have some of the Aurora and MPC models I had. Aurora had some very cool snap toether prehistoric stuff as well as the horror theme monsters. I had a Godzilla, too, but it might have been a different manufacturer. I loved the cheesy glow in the dark versions of the monsters. MPC put out a series of Disney licensed Pirates of the Caribbean models that had moving parts. Most of the vignettes were skeleton pirates and were pretty cool.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Head crab! Awesome. Where is gordon freeman? lol. cool thread. I used to love creepy crawlers!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> I've never seen any of this stuff, but then I'm just a poor Canadian.


You poor, poor Canuck



Kelloween said:


> ...I still remember asking for a ouija board game and my parents got me Mystery date instead and pouting for a week!


I don't blame you in the least for being upset



Cloak_Dagger said:


> Head crab! Awesome. Where is gordon freeman? lol. cool thread. I used to love creepy crawlers!


Right here: http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=NEC11900&mode=retail 

Yeah, those were cool; no matter how much I asked, I never wound up getting any, though The closest that I owned was the _Thingmaker Chill-a-tron Lab_ and the 2 mold kits shown (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nickelodeon-Thingmaker-Chill-A-Tron-Lab-2-Acces-Packs-/360388942689).


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Kelloween - Thanks for posting the pics, boy that brings back some memories! What great games! Ondecko - I had the Aurora models too. Loved the glow in the dark. Of course I got them not realizing they were not painted as the box implied! My paint jobs at age 10 were not "quite" as professional but they were still great. I see they still sell some Revell kits at the hobby store so all of the monster models have made a comeback. Also loved the Pirates of the Caribbean models, very cool with the "action". Not sure if kids still do models today with all the gaming. Thanks for bringing up some cool memories!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

omg and they had the best comics..there was Tales from the crypt, House of mystery, Witchcraft....can't think of the others but we couldn't wait till the new ones came out..I still remember stories out of them!


----------



## rcspider (Sep 20, 2011)

Every weekend as a kid my cousins and my niece and I would make a haunted house down the basement playing an old Halloween LP and see who could 
brave the dark and make it upstairs without running for their life. We would start with one room with the lights on. Making kids go room to room ending up in the back of the basement. Thanks for posting all these stories I forgot about that.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

I saw this one at ToysrUs the other day...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Showing my age, I had a Herman Munster puppet like this one.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/toyranch/6973163147/
also The Green Ghost Game.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't remember that one Digger...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Kelloween said:


> I don't remember that one Digger...


It came out in 1965 I was 4 yo.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

diggerc said:


> It came out in 1965 I was 4 yo.


you and I are the same age then!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a couple of the Remco classic mini monsters from the 80s. Always wanted the full set but all I got was the wolfman and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> Back in the 90's someone came out with a board game that was, if I remember, a Haunted mansion setup. Not Disney's mansion but just a big house of some kind. I think batteries were required because it was literally a 3D setup, kind of like "Mall Madness" but w/o the fake credit card machine. Does this game ring anyone's bell? I've been searching for it


Try Board Game Geek. You can search and buy gamesthere.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

www.boardgamegeek.com


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Not exactly toys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFG9VbHI-RE


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

These were in the house and used as deorations by my parents as long as I could remember. Two devil heads and one each of the lanterns.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Halloween-DEVIL-HEAD-Light-Cover-Blow-Mold-Plastic-/120990471365
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-Vintage...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56444217b8
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MET...N-MADE-JAPAN-A-A-A-Original-Box-/170909917925
some years ago I got each lantern and the Herman Munster puppet on ebay.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Electronic Talking Mystery Mansion looks a bit familiar and its timing on the market is roughly correct (1995). Makes me curious


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I _had_ those Remco monsters, minus the Mummy, but in glow-in-the-dark.

Something very cool, a Munsters Koach _Minimates_ (block figure line) vehicle, which comes with Herman: http://www.figures.com/forums/news/20472-new-munsters-minimates-koaches.html.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

You'all might like this.
http://thegalleryofmonstertoys.com/


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I loved these Mcfarlane figures when they came out..I got them for my son and he wasn't very interested..lol







they had Dracula, Werewolf and Mummy maybe?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great site, diggerc.



Kelloween said:


> I loved these Mcfarlane figures when they came out... they had Dracula, Werewolf and Mummy maybe?


Same here. I miss toys like these... Here are all the different ones that were released: Series 1 and Series 2.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Grimsley said:


> Ok I'm dating myself lol but I remember playing with my Vincent Price shrunken head play set! Making your own shrunken head from an apple lol


OMG YES!! I'd totally forgotten about those shrunken heads!! I also had the original Hangman game with Price on the box. It wasn't a horror game but still, price was on the box. These aren't mine but I had to find & post a pic of them.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm tuning the "Wayback" Machine to the days I call the Dreamtimes and pulled up a mask that someone had in the neighborhoodI think this is it >
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_E5DuaDcuIoY/TOtfXggtyRI/AAAAAAAADYk/jY7h-Brs9S4/s1600/b7igqe.jpg
Anybody else remember it


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

I have one of these! It's the Creature of the Black Lagoon, with the helmeted diver, and dismembered arm.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

These I dont remember
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4333155127/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

diggerc said:


> These I dont remember
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4333155127/


Nor do I, but those 'Groovy Ghoulies' are basically from back when dinosaurs roamed the earth


----------

